# RS4 K-04 turbo and inlet set sale at Achtuning! $2555 shipped!



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

Just click on the image to go to the product page.

Free shipping applies inside the continental USA only.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: RS4 K-04 turbo and inlet set sale at Achtuning! $2555 shipped! ([email protected])*

These are going fast!!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: RS4 K-04 turbo and inlet set sale at Achtuning! $2555 shipped! ([email protected]!NG)*

quick question, maybe stupid, but...
how much power are we looking at with these bad-boys? What if we already have the ECU flash? you obviously re-flash for the new turbos right?
can the auto tranny handle this?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: RS4 K-04 turbo and inlet set sale at Achtuning! $2555 shipped! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Rob, in your case the APR software you're running now is sufficient to run these turbos, but you obviously wouldn't be getting the full efficiency of them without the APR software upgrade - but then it would be over-kill on your automatic transmission. If you _are_ considering these turbo's, we would recommend you stick with your current software.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: RS4 K-04 turbo and inlet set sale at Achtuning! $2555 shipped! ([email protected]!NG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]!NG* »_Rob, in your case the APR software you're running now is sufficient to run these turbos, but you obviously wouldn't be getting the full efficiency of them without the APR software upgrade - but then it would be over-kill on your automatic transmission. If you _are_ considering these turbo's, we would recommend you stick with your current software.

thanks dion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yeah so unless i have the manual tranny and decide to upgrade the software, this wouldn't really be cost effective? damn, wish i would have bought a manual.


----------

